#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Ubiquiti Rocket M365 + Rocket dish 3GHz 26 dbi

## gzanatta00

100mW 3.65GH!

Alguem já usou????

Segunda vou ver aonde consigo comprar um parzinho para testes.

e começar a brigar com a anatel para liberar a frequencia e homologar os equipamentos
------------------------------

O Rocket é um robusto, poder-oi, rádio MIMO muito linear 2x2 com o desempenho do receptor avançado. Possui performance incrível variedade (+ de 50 km) e avanço de velocidade (150 Mbps + real TCPI / IP). O dispositivo foi projetado especificamente para PtP exterior bridging e aplicações PTMP Airmax estação base.

----------


## alamdias

Nunca utilizei, mas tenta a sorte, mas nesta frequencia, pode esquecer.

Deve ser ótimo.

Mas mesmo assim, tentar faz parte !

Abraços

----------


## gzanatta00

> Se tiver alguem pra trazer pra voce


já devem tar chegando hehe

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> já devem tar chegando hehe


Gustavo, blz irmao?
Nao esquece de postar os testes ae quando chegar, blz?
Mesmo que nao seja homologada e que a Anatel nao libere a frequencia, é interessante saber o uso do equipamento. Abraço.

----------


## marcosddc

gente vocês estão querendo brincar com frequencia primaria sabe o que isso significa 
XILINDRÓ 

se você mata um cara o crime é menor doque usar frequencia primaria

----------


## tmelooliveira

Cara.. testa ai.. mas vai pra uma fazenda de uns 30 mil hectarie... la no meio...ehehhhhe
Não interfere nas grandes.. senão da merda..RÁ..

Tem nego querendo pagar muito nessa faixa ai... a tia ana não vai dar assim de bandeja...

Talvez faça uma licitação... dai agente paga os milhões pra eles...EHEHEHE

Abraços

----------


## Geeek

> Cara.. testa ai.. mas vai pra uma fazenda de uns 30 mil hectarie... la no meio...ehehhhhe
> Não interfere nas grandes.. senão da merda..RÁ..
> 
> Tem nego querendo pagar muito nessa faixa ai... a tia ana não vai dar assim de bandeja...
> 
> Talvez faça uma licitação... dai agente paga os milhões pra eles...EHEHEHE
> 
> Abraços


 Nem na fazenda pode cara, vai que um disco voador faça um pouso secreto no meio da mata e precise usar a frequencia, a NASA vai atras de vcs, fora as vaquinhas que essa frequencia vai matar.http://static1.under-linux.net/image...ies/bandit.gifhttp://static1.under-linux.net/image...es/canabis.gif

----------


## tmelooliveira

> vaquinhas que essa frequencia vai matar


HAHAHAHAHAHA....

3.5Ghz.. programada para matar... Eu ri...ehehehe

----------


## gzanatta00

meu deus gente vcs devem estar loucos.

qq uma frequencia de 3.65 ghz vai matar uma vaca, então a 2.4 ghz vai ser pior. dããrt

testar não custa nada deixar uns dias no ar, pode ser uma alternativa nos confin do mundo,

mas em resumo até agora não consegui comprar

----------


## laurence669

3.65 ghz é uma frequencia um pouco acima de 2.4 ghz não causa nada .... alem do mais com 100 mw .....
é de livre e expontanea vontade de donos de provedores usarem para teste para ver como fica o desempenho ,trafego ,ping, etc .....
até ser legalizada esta frequencia ......

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Oh, eu to com 1 par dos Rockets e das Dish de 26 Dbi.
To querendo testar, mas como está chovendo muito por aki ta dificil.

Mas assim q tiver melhor farei os testes

----------


## sidicol

bom dia pode me falar se testou os rockets m365 ?

----------


## americansatelite

Prezado Gustavo,

Comunico que a American Satélite pretende iniciar o processo de homologação do Rocket M365 e antena Dish 3GHz ainda este ano (2011).

Ficamos à disposição.

Atenciosamente,

*American Satélite*
Distribuidor Autorizado Ubiquiti
Distribuidor Autorizado Air Live
Importador Hyperlink, Kozumi, Engenius, Tycon
(19) 3232 7202
American Sat

----------


## Computech

Caros Colegas

Essa freqüência foi liberada em alguns países, no Brasil ela, até hoje 25/03/2011, ela está proibida pois pertence a outro tipo de serviço.
Lembre que, para efeitos regulatórios, cada faixa de freqüência deve estar atrelada a um serviço. SMP, SCM, SLP, etc, quem usa essas freqüências sem a liberação da faixa, mesmo com equipamentos homologados ou não, para um serviço que não é designado está cometendo crime de mau uso do espectro e responderá por esse crime.
Paralelo a isso, quem compra em outro país e não paga os impostos de ingresso declaratórios estará respondendo por um segundo crime de receptação de mercadorias sem origem e um terceiro crime por evasão ilegal de divisas.
Em caso de denúncia ou fiscalização, a polícia federal, que é o agente repressor desses crimes, será acionada e o responsável será indiciado por esses 3 crimes.
A soma, segundo o código penal Brasileiro, destes 3 crimes dá ~12 anos de reclusão sem direito a fiança ou liberdade provisória.
As vezes o pessoal esquece que contrabandear para uso próprio pessoa física ou para vender (sacoleiros) não se caracteriza crime, mas comprar contrabando para prestar um serviço é crime de receptação.
Por princípios, o mesmo dinheiro que sustenta esses descaminhos é o usado para sustentar o tráfico de drogas e o contrabando de armas no nosso país, peço que as pessoas descentes e os que tem filhos não alimentem essas "empresas".
Quem compra produtos dessa maneira não deve se queixar da violência, da insegurança ou da presença de drogas em sua família escola ou cidade.
Pobreza não justifica essas atitudes.
Parabéns a American Satélite e as demais empresas Brasileiras que disputam o mercado com dignidade e igualdade.

Boas compras...

----------


## dribeiro

> Caros Colegas
> 
> Essa freqüência foi liberada em alguns países, no Brasil ela, até hoje 25/03/2011, ela está proibida pois pertence a outro tipo de serviço.
> Lembre que, para efeitos regulatórios, cada faixa de freqüência deve estar atrelada a um serviço. SMP, SCM, SLP, etc, quem usa essas freqüências sem a liberação da faixa, mesmo com equipamentos homologados ou não, para um serviço que não é designado está cometendo crime de mau uso do espectro e responderá por esse crime.
> Paralelo a isso, quem compra em outro país e não paga os impostos de ingresso declaratórios estará respondendo por um segundo crime de receptação de mercadorias sem origem e um terceiro crime por evasão ilegal de divisas.
> Em caso de denúncia ou fiscalização, a polícia federal, que é o agente repressor desses crimes, será acionada e o responsável será indiciado por esses 3 crimes.
> A soma, segundo o código penal Brasileiro, destes 3 crimes dá ~12 anos de reclusão sem direito a fiança ou liberdade provisória.
> As vezes o pessoal esquece que contrabandear para uso próprio pessoa física ou para vender (sacoleiros) não se caracteriza crime, mas comprar contrabando para prestar um serviço é crime de receptação.
> Por princípios, o mesmo dinheiro que sustenta esses descaminhos é o usado para sustentar o tráfico de drogas e o contrabando de armas no nosso país, peço que as pessoas descentes e os que tem filhos não alimentem essas "empresas".
> ...



Acabou com a brincadeira,, deixa o pessoal testar...

----------


## ithomech

Comprei 4 unidades do Nanostation 365 (NSM365) para testes e fiquei decepcionado. Coloquei os dois primeiros em teste a uma distância de aproximadamente 1 km com obstruções de algumas árvores. O sinal ficou em -66 TX/RX 26/78 CCQ varia de 96 a 99%. Percebi que o acesso ao mesmo (airos) é demorado em comparação ao m5 ou m2. Outra coisa é os canais liberados em 25 ou 20mhz, somente um para cada largura de banda. Com 10 e 5 mhz ele aceita mais 3 canais. Quando testei o outro par de Nsm3 tive um problema terrível, a distância da instalação era ainda menor com visada relativamente boa. A conexão ficou em torno de -68 porém o ccq baixíssimo e tx/rx horríveis. Depois fiz um teste com o mesmo par, visada 100%, distância de 1.4km limpo, aconteceu a mesma coisa. Conclusão que tive é que tem algum problema em um dos NS. Não efetuei mais testes mas fiquei decepcionado e já arranquei tudo. Não serve pra nada literalmente. =| Rasguei dinheiro

----------


## sphreak

> Comprei 4 unidades do Nanostation 365 (NSM365) para testes e fiquei decepcionado. Coloquei os dois primeiros em teste a uma distância de aproximadamente 1 km com obstruções de algumas árvores. O sinal ficou em -66 TX/RX 26/78 CCQ varia de 96 a 99%. Percebi que o acesso ao mesmo (airos) é demorado em comparação ao m5 ou m2. Outra coisa é os canais liberados em 25 ou 20mhz, somente um para cada largura de banda. Com 10 e 5 mhz ele aceita mais 3 canais. Quando testei o outro par de Nsm3 tive um problema terrível, a distância da instalação era ainda menor com visada relativamente boa. A conexão ficou em torno de -68 porém o ccq baixíssimo e tx/rx horríveis. Depois fiz um teste com o mesmo par, visada 100%, distância de 1.4km limpo, aconteceu a mesma coisa. Conclusão que tive é que tem algum problema em um dos NS. Não efetuei mais testes mas fiquei decepcionado e já arranquei tudo. Não serve pra nada literalmente. =| Rasguei dinheiro


Você teria rasgado $$$ de qualquer maneira porque a faixa de 3.6Ghz não é autorizada para uso e a Anatel nem homologa equipamentos pra essa faixa.... Então ja viu...

Agora falando nos equipamentos em si: Tentou fazer um teste em bancada pra ver o funcionamento?

----------


## 1929

> Comprei 4 unidades do Nanostation 365 (NSM365) para testes e fiquei decepcionado. Coloquei os dois primeiros em teste a uma distância de aproximadamente 1 km com obstruções de algumas árvores. O sinal ficou em -66 TX/RX 26/78 CCQ varia de 96 a 99%. Percebi que o acesso ao mesmo (airos) é demorado em comparação ao m5 ou m2. Outra coisa é os canais liberados em 25 ou 20mhz, somente um para cada largura de banda. Com 10 e 5 mhz ele aceita mais 3 canais. Quando testei o outro par de Nsm3 tive um problema terrível, a distância da instalação era ainda menor com visada relativamente boa. A conexão ficou em torno de -68 porém o ccq baixíssimo e tx/rx horríveis. Depois fiz um teste com o mesmo par, visada 100%, distância de 1.4km limpo, aconteceu a mesma coisa. Conclusão que tive é que tem algum problema em um dos NS. Não efetuei mais testes mas fiquei decepcionado e já arranquei tudo. Não serve pra nada literalmente. =| Rasguei dinheiro


Como disse o @*sphreak*, rasgaria dinheiro mesmo que desse certo. Aliás acho que seu teste não serve como parâmetro... 
Algumas coisas que você citou já coloca em dúvida sua reprovação... 
Por exemplo:
- CCQ de 96 a 99% com alguma obstrução... sendo que a medida que a frequência sobe a questão da visada limpa é mais crítica.
- Mesmo no teste de visada limpa os dados não seriam conclusivos.
- com relação ao número de canais não há nada de anormal. A faixa do 3.X é muito estreita então não há verdadeiramente uma liberação de canais no projeto do fabricante. Porque há poucos canais? Porque cada canal é liberado mediante licitação na Anatel (lembrando que está tudo parado com relação a licitação). E passa a ser exclusivo para você na localidade. Por isso que o dia que liberarem vai ser caro. 
E mesmo assim, como são poucos canais até o próprio provedor pode criar problemas para si mesmo. Será então que seria interessante um empenho pela liberação para nosso uso?
Se cogitou do uso desta faixa não em 802.11 mas sim em 802.16 que é um protocolo mais robusto. E daí este este equipamento já seria carta fora do baralho.

----------


## ithomech

"Porque há poucos canais? Porque cada canal é liberado mediante licitação na Anatel (lembrando que está tudo parado com relação a licitação)." KKKKKkkkkkkk. Cara, ficou claro que você nunca teve a oportunidade de acessar o tal equipamento, ou estou errado?

----------


## 1929

> "Porque há poucos canais? Porque cada canal é liberado mediante licitação na Anatel (lembrando que está tudo parado com relação a licitação)." KKKKKkkkkkkk. Cara, ficou claro que você nunca teve a oportunidade de acessar o tal equipamento, ou estou errado?


Com todo respeito mas está erradíssimo. Repito, com todo o respeito apesar do KKKKKkkkkk

Ou será que você não sabe que existe um Plano Nacional de Atribuições de Frequencias, ou um nome parecido para que todo serviço seja liberado de forma organizada.

Olha o que está liberado para SCM e STFC especialmente em 3.5 e 3.6 e depois me diz onde tem fartura de canal disponível. Nestes espaços de frequencias citados na região do 3.5 ainda tem a questão de que nem todo o espaço é para SCM. Há sub-faixas para STFC. Então sobra muito pouco mesmo.

Leia isto:

" A resolução 295 de 19/04/2002 Destina faixas de radiofreqüências para uso do Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia - SCM e do Serviço Telefônico Fixo Comutado Destinado ao Uso do Público em Geral – STFC, em seu Art 1, as faixas de radiofreqüências de 3.450 MHz a 3.500 MHz e de 3.550 MHz a 3.600 MHz, de 10,15 GHz a 10,30 GHz e de 10,50 GHz a 10,65 GHz, de 25,35 GHz a 28,35 GHz, de 29,10 GHz a 29,25 GHz e de 31,00 GHz a 31,30 GHz, para uso do Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia – SCM e do Serviço Telefônico Fixo Comutado Destinado ao Uso do Público em Geral – STFC.
Canalização – Define claramente os canais de freqüência dentro da faixa."

Citação retirada do site http://mhemann.com.br/2009/10/radiof...cia-no-brasil/

Viu aí porque são poucos canais?

----------


## sphreak

> "Porque há poucos canais? Porque cada canal é liberado mediante licitação na Anatel (lembrando que está tudo parado com relação a licitação)." KKKKKkkkkkkk. Cara, ficou claro que você nunca teve a oportunidade de acessar o tal equipamento, ou estou errado?


Não é uma questão de acesso ao equipamento, ter um equipamento nesta faixa de frequência ou outra coisa parecida. É uma questão legal! A Anatel não libera essa faixa livremente. Existe a intenção de vender o espectro por licitação, nos moldes do SMP. Mas o processo está parado.
Seria como você achar um equipamento que opere na faixa de 850Mhz ou 1800Mhz ou 2100Mhz ou 2600Mhz... Comece a transmitir e veja que em pouco tempo a Anatel vem, te lacra, te multa, confisca teu equipamento e te taca um processo administrativo. Por quê? Porque você não comprou a frequência no leilão... Simples assim.

Outra coisa é que em termos mundiais, a faixa de 3.5~3.6Ghz não é muito utilizada e esta sendo estudada para o Wimax. Então não há muito desenvolvimento de hardware nessa faixa (como ocorre nas faixas de comunicação restrita e licenciada). Portanto não espere muito dos equipamentos que operam em 3.5~3.6Ghz.

----------


## FMANDU

Pessoal o cara não esta falando da legalidade da frequência e nem querendo discutir questão de regulamentação, pelo que eu entendi ele só deu um relato sobre um equipamento que comprou e não teve sucesso.

Enviado via Moto G (5) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## 1929

> Pessoal o cara não esta falando da legalidade da frequência e nem querendo discutir questão de regulamentação, pelo que eu entendi ele só deu um relato sobre um equipamento que comprou e não teve sucesso.
> 
> Enviado via Moto G (5) usando UnderLinux App


Correto. Mas foi ele que disse que o equipamento tem poucos canais disponíveis, como se a culpa fosse do equipamento. 
Daí me criticaram via "kkkkk" que eu estava "por fora". 
Não sou dono da verdade. Tudo que aprendi foi aqui e por observação prática do que alguns ensinaram. E aqui me ensinaram a acrescentar pesquisas para ver se bate com o que é dito.

A questão da legalidade eu trouxe não para polemizar mas para salientar que na verdade temos 50mhz, um espaço e depois mais 50mhz. Por isso que são poucos canais. Quanto a isto a culpa não é do rádio.

----------


## ithomech

Perfeito sphreak e FMANDU. Não estou aqui para zangar ninguém e nem discutir sobre licença e legalidade. Apenas estou relatando minha experiência com o equipamento. Vou contar um caso que tive com o equipamento Mimosa. A algum tempo andei comprando o dito cujo e só tive dor de cabeça. Na época não haviam muitos relatos de uso do produto mas por curiosidade comprei. Só me ferrei e detalhe, teve compradores que também estavam em discussão nos mesmos fóruns que eu que entraram em contato comigo apavorados pois tinham colocado de 6 a 8 mil num equipamento falho. A ideia é somente compartilhar a experiência. Abraços

----------


## 1929

> Perfeito sphreak e FMANDU. Não estou aqui para zangar ninguém e nem discutir sobre licença e legalidade. Apenas estou relatando minha experiência com o equipamento. Vou contar um caso que tive com o equipamento Mimosa. A algum tempo andei comprando o dito cujo e só tive dor de cabeça. Na época não haviam muitos relatos de uso do produto mas por curiosidade comprei. Só me ferrei e detalhe, teve compradores que também estavam em discussão nos mesmos fóruns que eu que entraram em contato comigo apavorados pois tinham colocado de 6 a 8 mil num equipamento falho. A ideia é somente compartilhar a experiência. Abraços


Tchê! você diz que não está aqui para zangar ninguém. Mas fez referencia a mim com kkkkkk. Isso me soou como gozação até pelas suas palavras no post.
Eu nunca duvidei dos resultados negativos que você obteve. Só fiz referência a uma citação sua de que o equipamento tinha poucos canais disponíveis, como se isso fosse culpa do fabricante.
Se você leu o que escrevi sobre a banda disponível deve ter entendido que em 50mhz + 50mhz não tem como ter mesmo mais canais. Como disse o @*sphreak* noutro post: "é simples assim"
Não entrei no mérito se você iria ou não utilizar a frequencia sem licença. Ou seja, legal ou não não vem ao caso. Meu comentário foi somente relacionado com o equipamento em si.
Agora, criticar o equipamento por ter poucos canais aí sim é falta de conhecimento. Antes de comprar você devia ter lido sobre a canalização.

----------

